#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-06
<h00ked> kdo tu umi predelat sablonu do wordpressu?
<h00ked> aha dobry, uz to mam :D
<h00ked> a uz to dej do toho topicu kua :D
<h00ked> nesnasim presne pozocovani...
<FrostyX> lidi pouzivate nekdo sablony z Nette frameworku ? 
<h00ked> fuj
<h00ked> xD
<FrostyX> h00ked: nevysmivej se mim rozhodnutim :-D
<yunife> HORI!!!
<TomasBrincil> má někdo oprávnění na blog.ubuntu.cz?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-07
<h00ked> jaky je rozdil mezi x264 a h264? google mele same ptakoviny ale nic srozumitelneho...
<tigrid> zdravim lidi :-)
<tigrid> potřeboval bych poradit nějaky programek na obnovu dat jestli neco takeho existuje i pro linux :-) dik
<h00ked> tigrid: z ext3/4?
<tigrid> h00ked NTFS
<h00ked> ntfs healer, ale ten je jenom pro widle, tak mozna pres wine...
<tigrid> ntfs healer se to přimo jmenuje ?
<h00ked> tusim ze j
<h00ked> ale uz je to dlouho co sem to naposledy pouzil, par let urcite :)
<tigrid> google zaritě mlčí asi něco neni OK :-D
<tigrid> asi muj dotaz neni ok :-D
<_hubert_> Dohajzlu!! The game.. :/
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-08
<h00ked> bry rano
<Chinese_soup> bre
<h00ked> hm... nechapu, ale zrejme recenzenti motoroly xoom by mely byt nesvepravni a hlavne by nemeli co delat v oboru :D
<h00ked> tak prvni dojmy s xoomem sepsany, carnero byl asi opily kdyz ji testoval... :D
<halaman> zdravim, prosim byl by nekdo ochotny mi pomoci nastavit ethernet v network manageru
<halaman> melo by to byt na za chvilicku hotove
<freax> halaman: co ti nejde?
<halaman> freax, no nastavil sem na prvni eth v xp sdileni internetu a ip 192.168.0.5, masku 255.255.255.0 vychozi branu na ip druhe eth ktera je pripojena na upc modem, a v ubuntu karmic jsem nastavil v network manageru v ipv4 adresu eth na 192.168.0.10, masku 255.255.255.0 a branu 192.168.0.5 plus dns upc a pingnu z ubuntu akorat tu 192.168.0.5 ale dal nic
<halaman> v karmic jsem jeste disabloval v netwrokmanageru ipv6
<halaman> ale v karmic mi ifconfig pise inet adr 192.168.0.10 ale i inet6-adr: xxxxxx, tak jestli to neni tim..
<halaman> na vypnuti ipv6 jsem nasel nejaky navody ale v NM je vypnuta, ve ffoxu take vypnuta, v grubu to nemuzu najit..
<halaman> tj nemohu najit knofiguracni soubor pro grub, tedy jestli by mohl byt problem tam...
<halaman> ted jsem jeste zjistil ze byl zapnut firewall na te sdilene, vypnul jsem ho a nic
<halaman> celkove, karmic: ip:192.168.0.10, mcast 192.168.0.255, maska 255.255.255.0, trasa 192.168.0.5, dns 213.46.172.36
<halaman> xp: eth s ics 192.168.0.5, maska 255.0, brana 94.112.113.189, dns 213,46,172,36
<halaman> xp: eth do upc ip 94.112.113.189, maska 255.0, brana 94.112.113.1, dns 213.46.172.36
<FrostyX> Na muj vkus je tady posledni dobou nejak dost mrtvo :-D ... 
<FrostyX> zapocala doba temna
<h00ked> si necetl na nova.cz?
<h00ked> zitra spadne cely internet kvuli IPv6 preceeee
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> h00ked, budes odpojeny? :D
<yunife> dneska to mali byt tie magneticke erupcie na slnku?
<FrostyX> jo, ale tim 'zitra' bylo mysleno dnesni den ne ? 
<FrostyX> nekoukal jsem na data, ale nejak mi to tak vychazelo :D
<FrostyX> a hlavne je tu mrtvo uz tak 14 dni :-D
<freax> to jo no.. posledni dobou je to tu hrozne tichy..
<FrostyX> jj, pak se moc nudim
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-09
<freax> clear
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-10
<h00ked> jestli se chcete nekdo prijit podivat na Motorolu Xoom tak dneska od 19:00 v http://www.ceska-restaurace.cz/ :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-11
<freax_> Wake up Neo!
<_hubert_> "Myš i klávesnice mají na výstupu stejný konektor (kulatý šestikolík, (zelený a fialový)) Na novějších počítačích je však vstup jen jeden. Takže se dá připojit buď jen myš, nebo jen klávesnice. Myš jsem vyhodil a koupil novou s USB výstupem" Aneb proč místo 38 kč za redukci dát dvě stovky za myš. :D :D 
<Chinese_soup> lol
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-12
<g117> zdarte, najdem tu niekoho koho by som sa mohol spytat par otazok ohladne PHP?
<g117> (parsovanie XML suboru)
<_hubert_> Kurde, kluci, jak změním velikost varchar prosím?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-04
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<DoNtIkE> mam vetsi problem s priojenim noveho droidu
<DoNtIkE> postupoval jsem podle tohoto navodu http://maketecheasier.com/connect-galaxy-nexus-to-ubuntu/2012/02/15
<DoNtIkE> instalace probehla ok
<DoNtIkE> ale kdyz zpustim gmtp a dam connect tak to spadne
<DoNtIkE> gmtp: symbol lookup error: gmtp: undefined symbol: LIBMTP_Detect_Raw_Devices
<DoNtIkE> tohle to vyhodi. v libmtp je 1.1.1
<DoNtIkE> nevite co s tim? Nebo nejaky jiny funkcni navod?
<SquirrelCZECH> wow
<SquirrelCZECH> doted jsem nevedel ze android jde pripojinat jinak nez jen kartu :D
<DoNtIkE> bohuzel nexus kartu nema :D
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<DoNtIkE> nechcete me rict ze budu odsouzen k otrocke praci. Nakopirovat soubory do woken. Pripojit foun. Nakopirovat do neho soubory
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> to asi ne
<SquirrelCZECH> ale tak googli..
<Chinese_soup> proc nezapnes proste nejaky podelany ftp server na tom telefonu, nepripojis ho k wifi or stuff a nenakopirujes to pres to?
<Chinese_soup> neni ta wifi?
<SquirrelCZECH> jo
<SquirrelCZECH> lepsi nez hledat kabel :-)
<DoNtIkE> taky moznost
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> to bych take udelal jako prvni vec, ne nejaky divny kabel
<Chinese_soup> kabel v dnesni dobe, pfffft
<DoNtIkE> ne kazdy je tak vzrucny aby si umel nastavit wifi
<Chinese_soup> tak zajdu do McDonaldu s notasem
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> no, jasne, chapu
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<DoNtIkE> jo, ja ne
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-05
<Vrtule> Ahoj, můžete mi prosím někdo poradit jak upravit seznam položek v hlavní nabídce? V Ubuntu 12.04 (gnome classic no effects). Pravá myš mi nabídne jen přesunout a odstranit z panelu, ale upravit nabídky už ne. Kujuu :)
<flack-Z> co to to ubuntu robi ze denne posielam crash reporty :D
<Chinese_soup> pada
<flack-Z> Chinese_soup, az moc casto na moj vkus
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: lol!
<FrostyX> rozhodne. Cemu ze se smejem ?
<Chinese_soup> wait
<Chinese_soup> na @zZatnaktel přemýšlel jsem, že bych dal tenhle obrázek jako zástupce systému Linux do ročníkové práce,ale nakonec ne :D http://t.co/x7742Ypi #rocnikovka
<Chinese_soup> jsem odpovedel >> @zZatnaktel Jo, to vubec, hlavne, ze autor ma tak mrnavy font v panelu a v tom emulatoru ma posrane obrovsky nabidky. o\
<Chinese_soup> a pak jsem si precetl url :(
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> nechapu, proc jsem tam ty nabidky a scrollbary mel. Mladej a blbej asi :-D
<FrostyX> uz to vypada lip :)
<Chinese_soup> :D ok
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma tohle http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/4650/screenshot1338907706.png
<SquirrelCZECH> a spokojenej
<FrostyX> ja mam toto http://2i.cz/2i/i/4fce2a3c/3de7d3b90c14253f34a5e344dc94f727/18bde3c91a.f.png
<Chinese_soup> 1x1
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: empty
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: cool! cerna+
<FrostyX> zas tam nic nevidite ? omg, ze ja vzdycky natrefim na tak debilni sluzbu pro upload obrazku :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, vis jak, setrim baterku :D
 * Chinese_soup ma http://csserver.vserver.cz:8080/awesome_desktop_03june.png
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: šŕ :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> no to je pozadi :D
<Chinese_soup> je, no
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ale mas pekny ten system monitor na panelu
<Chinese_soup> njn, v jednoduchosti je krasa
<Chinese_soup> staci :)
<Chinese_soup> popisky mi doslo, ze nepotrebuju, kdyz si stejne pmatuju, co je na kterem miste, tak jsem je dal do fuc
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak ja si oblibil tint2
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<FrostyX> tak jsem se regnul na imageshacku :-D .... http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4338/xmonad.png
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: zajimave
<Chinese_soup> nekdy na to mrknu, az nebudu tak liny
<Chinese_soup> takze asi nikdy :(
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: ano, presne takovyhle desktop chci, abych se citil 20% cooler! :D
<Chinese_soup> a to neni mysleno proti tobe ofc!
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> Co se ti nezda :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> bleh
<SquirrelCZECH> nemam rad irssi :D
<FrostyX> irssi je v pohode :). Jen je to trosku horsi s upozornenim, kdyz ti nekdo pise
<Chinese_soup> ani ne
<FrostyX> V Awesome se da nastavit urcite nejakej urgent, ne ?
<Chinese_soup> mam ho na serveru a poustim lokalne notify-send a v pohode
<Chinese_soup> nemusi, kdyz nechces :)
<FrostyX> jo tak
<FrostyX> notify send prave nemam rad
<SquirrelCZECH>  :D
<Chinese_soup> btw, co mas za thinkpad?
<FrostyX> To je dobry napad. Dneska si nastavim lepsi upozorneni ..
<FrostyX> SL510
<FrostyX> takovej thinkpad v uvozovkach
<SquirrelCZECH> travelmate 4750g ... :D
<Chinese_soup> v hostname ho v uvozovkach nemas!
<Chinese_soup> ok, dik
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> Se mi nechteli escapovat uvozovky .. :-D
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: btw ty coolere. Vzdyt ty kdyz otevres irssi, tak to musis mit uplne stejny jak ja, ne snad ?
<FrostyX> :)
<Chinese_soup> no, ja to nemyslel proti irssi
<Chinese_soup> ani proti tobe
<Chinese_soup> ani proti tvemu vzhledu wm
<Chinese_soup> mne se to prave libi!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> Ja z toho citil znacnou ironii :-D
<Chinese_soup> tak to prave nemas!
<Chinese_soup> proto jsem dodal, ze to neni proti tobe uz poprve
<FrostyX> dobre :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH by chtel dodelat jedinou vec
<SquirrelCZECH> a to at mam nalevo viditelneho conkyho
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze udelat si tam 60px siroky pruh a do neho si narvat infa
<SquirrelCZECH> *info
<SquirrelCZECH> mam 16:9 takze mi ten sloupecek v pyci nevadi, ale nevim jak to udelat
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: me se vzdycky libi, co dava na abclinuxu screeny asfalatus
<SquirrelCZECH> fluxbox margin neumi :-(
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: tak to je skoda ...
<FrostyX> v openboxu jsem jenom prepsal jedno cisilko ..
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: mrknu, mne zas vsechno, na kterym je ponik
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<Chinese_soup> hm, spatne postavena veta, oh well
<SquirrelCZECH> premyslim ale o nem nekdy
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: jo, tak to jsem videl
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: obcas se mi nelibi ty jeho barvy
<Chinese_soup> ale to uz je vkus, no
<FrostyX> Jak se tam chvilku obevovali screeny DWM / Awesome / Xmonad, tak jsem to musel taky vyzkouset ... :) 
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: premyslis o nem pred spanim ? :-P
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> to premysli o ponicich
<Chinese_soup> no nic;
 * SquirrelCZECH nema rad poniky
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, asi to zkusim
 * FrostyX taky nema rad poniky
 * Chinese_soup nema rad SquirrelCZECH & FrostyX 
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Karkulka> :D :D 
<ondrusu> hele to ze mi padaj aplikace na ubuntu... to je normálni?
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> ondrusu, ne
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak ten openbox... 
<SquirrelCZECH> musim najit theme :D
<ondrusu> no prave, nevite co s tim? Mozna je to HW
<ondrusu> fakt nevite co s tim?
<Chinese_soup> rm -rf ..... nonic
<Chinese_soup> no nic*
<ondrusu> a co to ma delat?
<SquirrelCZECH> eh...
<SquirrelCZECH> solved; next?
<Chinese_soup> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUz2nK8ZOZo
<ondrusu> kdyz dam v gnome commanderu > Pripojeni > Nove pripojeni tak to spadne ten gnome commander
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: to si jen myslis. Nemusis :-D. 
<SquirrelCZECH> ... :-P :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jsem nasel stejne jako na fluxe
<SquirrelCZECH> akorat mne sere
<SquirrelCZECH> ze tohle je inverzni
<FrostyX> stejne me zarazi, ze to flux neumel ... tam nebylo nic, cim by se to dalo udelat ?
<SquirrelCZECH> margin? ee
<SquirrelCZECH> nic jsem nenasel
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: ridky, tak si to patchni
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: prvne by bylo skvele zjistit, proc to pada a ne jen vedet, ze to pada
<Chinese_soup> a pak -> google
<FrostyX> tam by mozna mohlo pomoci spustit ten gnome commander pomoci terminalu
<Chinese_soup> nebo muzes rovnou -> google, ale imho lepsi si nejdriv zjistit, proc by to tak mohlo byt, nez se placat v resenich, ktery ti nikdy nepomuzou, nebo v problemech, co vubec nesouvisi s tim tvym
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: ^^^
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<SquirrelCZECH> anebo jeste muzu zdrhnout k awesome
<ondrusu> jj tak diky
<SquirrelCZECH> ondrusu, zalohuj
<ondrusu> tam neni co zalohovat
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to jo
<SquirrelCZECH> ale s tvyma znalostma muzes neco smazat :D
<ondrusu> s mima znalostma si muzu vytrit prdel :-D
<Chinese_soup> super
<Chinese_soup> tak to hod pak na ebay
<Chinese_soup> a urcite nam nezapomen poslat odkaz
<Chinese_soup> (ten kus toaletaku s vytrenou prdeli, ne celou prdel)
<Chinese_soup> tedy, kus, se kterym sis vytrel tu prdel
<Chinese_soup> dneska mi to fak nejde
<Chinese_soup> a jeste se mi ty klavesy maackaj nejak debilne 
<ondrusu> to mas s toho chlastu :-D
<FrostyX> Musis se vic soustredit na okno s irssi, nez na okno s ponikama. Ano chapu ten problem :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: no dovol
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: no dovol x2
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: noo, mozna to dela ten ponik jako pozadi terminalu
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<ondrusu> :D Chinese_soup: sorry jen takovy maly vtipek
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: vsak ja to tak beeru, neboj! ;-)
<Chinese_soup> jinak bych uz si nasel Frostyho a prave se svazany kouka na 16 dilu poniku najednou
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> taaaak
<SquirrelCZECH> aktualizace na ICS hotova
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> pouzivate nekdo xfce terminal ?
<FrostyX> konkretne, kdyz v nem spustite sleep 1; echo -e "\a" a prekliknete na jinou aplikaci, zacne vam okynko terminalu blikat a dozadovat se pozornosti ?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> sice nepouzivam, ale zkusil jsem to pro tebe a v defaultnim nastavenim ani nepipne!
<Chinese_soup> gnome-terminal mi pri \a pipatkuje :)
<AndChat-> Ahoj nemate nekdo naprodej nahodou chladic na 771 patici,2 kusy:)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: dik 
<FrostyX> Jestli to ten xfce terminal neumi, tak budu pekne nastvanej
<FrostyX> urxvt to dava bez problemu, jenze ja chci svuj uzasny, nastaveny xfce-terminal :-D
<AndChat|> .
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> zlatej terminator
<Chinese_soup> zlata dobra mama
<Chinese_soup> hm
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-09
<kotrcka> slusna burka.. brrrr
<^Chinese_soup> WOW
<^Chinese_soup> *wow
<^Chinese_soup> on sem někdo něco napsal :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> jeho internet se lekl
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2014-06-08
<milan> caute
#ubuntu-cz 2015-06-01
<Tom______> Ahoj. Potion: Byl by jsi ochotný mi dovysvětlit, to, co jsem řešili v pátek? 
<Tom______> Četl jsem články a mluvil s pár lidmi, kteří používají GNU/Linux z Ubuntu a oni prý podobné problémy s nenalezený source neměli. 
<potion> ahoj Tom______ 
<potion> jj skusime
<potion> otvor si terminal
<potion> napis sudo su -
<potion> potom
<potion> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<potion> grep ferramroberto *
<Tom______> Mám. 
<Tom______> Toto to vypsalo. 
<Tom______> ferramroberto-oneiric-trusty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu trusty main ferramroberto-oneiric-trusty.list:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu trusty main ferramroberto-oneiric-trusty.list.save:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu trusty main ferramroberto-oneiric-trusty.list.save:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu trust
<Tom______> POkud chceš, můžu ty výpisy házet na PasteBin.com, kvůli lepšímu řádkování.
<potion> no pokial tam bude viac ako 5 riadkov, je lepsie to davat pak na pastebin
<potion> tak teraz si tovoris v terminalu
<potion> nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-oneiric-trusty.list
<potion> a das # na kazdy riadok kde je nieco napisane a neni tam #
<Tom______> Myslím, že jsme podobné návody viděl na internetu. Každopádně jdu na to. 
<Tom______> Mám dva řádky, s tím, že ten první je bez #. 
<Tom______> KAždopádně to je snad u všech souborů, na prvním řádku je jen deb...
<potion> jop tak ten prvni zakomentuj
<potion> #
<Tom______> K.
<Tom______> Zapsat a zkusit apt-get?
<potion> jj zapsat
<potion> apt-get update
<potion> apt-get install to co potrebujes
<Tom______> Hmm, pořád mi to hlásí chybu. 
<Tom______> Kouknu se ještě do těch souborů, co jsem je minule upravoval, zda je to zpátky na trusty.
<potion> jop
<potion> a daj aku chybu to hlasi
<potion> ulozil si ten subor ?
<Tom______> J, minule tam byl problém s uložením, protože jsem při otevírání měl překlep v názvu souboru. (junkie - junky) Ale když jsi odešel, tak jsem zkusil, to co jsme řešili. 
<potion> jop a je to tam hej ?
<potion> ta # na zaciatku toho riadku ?
<potion> a daj mi sem tu chybu co pise apt-get update
<Tom______> HAHA :) 
<Tom______> Asi jsi mi vyléčil Tuxe! 
<potion> mno ako ten repozitar ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu mal pokazene linky
<potion> a preto to vypisalo tu chybu, ale az budes potrebovat instalovat nieco z toho repozitaru tak to nepojde
<Tom______> Moc ti děkuju. Ty návody z netu mi nešli, protože jsem tam měl ještě jeden soubor navíc. Ten jsem smazal (musel jsem přes suda), reeditnul configy a nyní. :) Světe div se, vše funguje. 
<potion> :)
<Tom______> "a preto to vypisalo tu chybu, ale az budes potrebovat instalovat nieco z toho repozitaru tak to nepojde" - To mi upřesni, jak nepůjde? 
<Tom______> Mám to zase přeeditovat, aby na prvním řádku nebyl komentář?
<potion> audacity
<potion> je package ktory si instaloval pomocou toho repozitaru
<potion> tie ppa repozitare   http://ppa.launchpad.net su externe repozitare pre applikace ktore niesu defaultne v ubuntu
<potion> a ten co nefunguje bol pre audacity
<Tom______> Aha, tedy mám to obět přeeditovat, abych ten soubor ferramroberto neměl zakomentovaný první řádek s deb?
<Tom______> *opět
<potion> ee
<potion> to by znova pisalo tu chybu
<potion> audacity uz mas nainstalovany ?
<Tom______> J. 
<potion> ak ano tak ti ten repozitar uz netreeba (iba keby si chcel update toho audacity)
<potion> takze zatial to nechaj tak ako to je, a az budes potrebovat audacity updejtnut, tak to skusis odkomentovat a pustit apt-get update
<Tom______> Dobře. Když narazím na stejní problém v budoucnu, jak mám postupovat? 
<potion> ale myslim ze to bude furt pokazene...
<potion> ten apt-get update
<Tom______> Mám zase zkusit tu metodu s oneiric?
<potion>  Selhalo stažení 
<potion> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Selhalo stažení
<Tom______> V budoucnu, myslím-
<potion> nene to oneiric ne
<potion> to bola len taka blbost marny pokus
<potion> ale ta chyba ti dala voditko ktomu ze neaky repozitar ktory sa ma ztahovat z hentej stranky je pokazeny
<potion>  Selhalo stažení 
<potion> a v tom linku vidis ze sa jedna o:  ferramroberto
<potion> tak pak hladas ktory z repozitarov to ma nastarosti
<potion> v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<potion> ten prikaz grep ferramroberto *  prehlada vsetky subory v adresari kde sa nachadzas a hlada v nich napis ferramroberto
<Tom______> Aha, ano. Ty používáš co za distribuci? 
<potion> debian
<potion> je to to iste co ubuntu v podstate
<potion> to ubuntu si nechaj to je v pohode
<Tom______> Já mám Xubuntu. Jsem alergický na prostředí Unity. :)
<potion> hh nj
<Tom______> + Unity je náročnější.
<potion> co pouziva za prostredie ?
<Tom______> xfce
<potion> jop to je hezke
<potion> tiez nemam rad tie unity/ gnome shell a kde
<potion> stare gnome bolo v pohode
<potion> ale ten gnome shell sa mi nepaci
<Tom______> Samotné Ubuntu není tak tvárné, zde v xfce si můžu přestavět vše. 
<Tom______> Ono třeba jen když jsem měl live USB(2.0) tak mi Ubuntu zamrzalo. Prostě to nestíhalo.
<Tom______> Ale musel jsem na něm udělat presentaci v Library Office. :)
<Tom______> On mi totiž Bill zničil jedním svým updatem Winů celý systém. A na Xubuntu není v základu Library office, takže jsem musel pracovat na Ubuntu a byl to nejhorší zážitek v mém životě, už nikdy live Ubuntu. 
<potion> nic utekam z prace, 
<potion> tak zatim a ukaz sa castejsie, mozno dakedy taky dakomu poradis
<Tom______> Dobře. cs
#ubuntu-cz 2015-06-02
<MarkUX> ahojte 
<MarkUX> potrebujem 
<MarkUX> pomoc chcel by som si zmenit lock screen 
<MarkUX> viete mi nejako poradit s tym 
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-06
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-09
<lubko> \\o
<lubko> :(
#ubuntu-cz 2018-06-06
<Farrell> ahoj, je tu nekdo?
<Farrell> potreboval bych pomoc
<Farrell> mam server s dvema sitovkama, jedna je pripojena k internetu, ma verejnou ip, druha jde do switche, bezi tam DHCP... vsechno funguje, az na jednu vec. Na UDP portu mi bezi zdaemon server, vsichni ho z venku vidi, jen ja ne a ani se na tu adresu nemuzu pripojit
<Farrell> musim rucne zadat interni ip serveru
<Farrell> nevite, jak to naroutovat?
